# Do!aqua prices (here they are)



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

i contacted afa and heres the prices for the Do!aqua line if anyone is interested (sorry if this is in the wrong place)

We do have Do! Aqua product for sale at our retail store, but it not available yet for our online store. However, we could ship to you if you know which product you are interested.

The followings are the pricing for the Do! Aqua Product we offer:

Item number	Description	US MSRP
◆CO2 System 
140-101	CO２ Diffuser	$38
Music Glass 10D	$33
Music Glass 15D	$36
Music Glass 20D	$57
Music Glass 30D	$68
Music Counter	$30
◆Layout tool series 
140-203	Do Pinsettes Ｌ	$23
140-204	Do Pinsettes ＸＬ	$26
140-205	Do Scissors Ｓ	$30
140-206	Do Scissors Ｓ（Curve type）	$30
140-207	Do Scissors Ｍ	$32
140-208	Do Scissors Ｍ（Curve type）	$32
◆Glass Pipe series 
140-501	Violet Glass　VP-1　13D	$48
140-502	Violet Glass　VP-2　13D	$59
140-503	Violet Glass　VP-3　17D	$68
140-511	Violet Glass　VV-1　13D	$56
140-512	Violet Glass　VV-2　13D	$68
140-513	Violet Glass　VV-3　17D	$84
140-514	Violet Glass　VV-4　20D	$105
140-521	Poppy Glass　PP-1　13D	$48
140-522	Poppy Glass　PP-2　13D	$59
140-523	Poppy Glass　PP-3　17D	$68
140-531	Poppy Glass　PV-1　13D	$56
140-532 Poppy Glass　PV-2　13D	$68
140-533	Poppy Glass　PV-3　17D	$84
140-534	Poppy Glass　PV-4　20D	$105
140-541	Violet Glass・mini MP-1 10D	$45
140-542	Violet Glass・mini MV-1 13D	$53
140-551	Violet Glass・Jet JP-1 13D	$42
140-552	Violet Glass・Jet JP-2 17D	$54
◆Plant Glass series 
140-801	Plant Glass Cylinder 2010　D20×H10cm	$16
140-811	Plant Glass Cube15　W15×D15×H15cm	$23
140-812	Plant Glass Cube1520　W15×D15×H20cm	$26
140-813	Plant Glass Cube20　W20×D20×H20cm	$29
140-821	Plant Glass Oval17 (Max D.19, top D17, Bot D12, H17cm)	$16
140-822	Plant Glass Oval25 (Max D.27, top D16, Bot D14, H25cm)	$24

Please don't hesitate to contact if you have any further questions.

Regards,

Steven Lo
Aqua Forest Aquarium


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Where can I find photos of the products?


----------



## Eric D (Jan 26, 2009)

http://www.adana.co.jp/_e_products/doaqua/

Here ya go :thumbsup: I want a do!aqua mini L


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

:frown::thumbsup::icon_ques:eek5::icon_redf:fish::icon_eek::redface:


Never mind:icon_redf:icon_redf:icon_redf:icon_redf:icon_redf


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

i want some music glass!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Haagenize said:


> i want some music glass!


they sure are nice


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

u have a pic to share? i'm interested in seeing how small it is


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

connordude27 said:


> u have a pic to share? i'm interested in seeing how small it is


ug said that the smallest one is the size of an eraser


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

thats crazy small!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

connordude27 said:


> thats crazy small!!!


tell me about it :icon_surp


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

connordude27 said:


> u have a pic to share? i'm interested in seeing how small it is


I can take a pic for you tomorrow, when I'm back at home :thumbsup:

edit: forgot to mention that my last 2 orders from AFA came with a very nice
Do!aqua catalog ....


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

This one's not Do!aqua, but it's the smallest I've ever seen. It's really cool.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Ugly Genius said:


> This one's not Do!aqua, but it's the smallest I've ever seen. It's really cool.


 
Wonder how that would work in a Mini-M? How long is it? I was lazy and didn't click on the link at AFA to look myself.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

ldk59 said:


> I can take a pic for you tomorrow, when I'm back at home :thumbsup:
> 
> edit: forgot to mention that my last 2 orders from AFA came with a very nice
> Do!aqua catalog ....


I hope I get a Do! Aqua Catalogue with my order....

Craig


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> ug said that the smallest one is the size of an eraser





connordude27 said:


> thats crazy small!!!


I was at the AFA store a couple weeks ago...the diameter isn't even close to an inch


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow thats super small

hey they finally updated what they have


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Do!aqua Music glass mini pics*

Here's a couple pics as promised


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

dang!!! to think thats not even the smallest one!!!


----------



## Erirku (May 9, 2007)

Hey Ugly Genius, can you tell me if the Do!Aqua music glass 10 or 15 is worth the purchase? Does it produce fine/misty looking bubbles? LMK. Thanks.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I just purchased the co2 music counter and am eagerly awaiting its arrival!


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Erirku, I have two of the Music Glass 10's. One produces really fine bubbles, the other does not. Both are piped into DIY setups.
I should add that virtually all of my non-ADA diffusers didn't produce fine bubbles initially. (The ADA one I have always did. Then again, it's always been piped into pressurized.)
Are the Music Glass 10'w worth it? In my opinion, absolutely yes. Their small form factor alone -- especially in the small tanks that I have -- give the tanks a glassware "cuteness factor" in addition to the functionality inherent in any diffuser.
I would not, however, recommend it for pressurized on anything over a Mini-S. The surface space of the disk simply would not allow for adequate diffusion under high pressure. (I've found that there is a "maximum pressure point" for each sized diffuser where once you pass a certain bps point, the bubbles stop becoming a fine mist and rush out in larger, presumably less-saturable CO2 bubbles. Glass diffusers with a ceramic disk with a larger surface area have a higher bps threshold than one as small as the Music Glass 10.)


----------



## Erirku (May 9, 2007)

Thank Ugly Genius


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ugly Genius said:


> I would not, however, recommend it for pressurized on anything over a Mini-S. The surface space of the disk simply would not allow for adequate diffusion under high pressure. (I've found that there is a "maximum pressure point" for each sized diffuser where once you pass a certain bps point, the bubbles stop becoming a fine mist and rush out in larger, presumably less-saturable CO2 bubbles. Glass diffusers with a ceramic disk with a larger surface area have a higher bps threshold than one as small as the Music Glass 10.)


UG, this is not good news to me, I bought that music glass 10 to put into my Min-M... I have Craigs broken ADA pollen glass, maybe I'll just use that and put the Do!aqua up in the SnS... :icon_frow


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Don't be too hasty, *ldk59*. I did use the Music Glass 10 in my Mini-M for a time and it worked well enough. Remember: I pump a _ton_ of CO2 into my tanks, so what I call "just enough" others may call "too much". Give it a try before you sell it. You might find that it's great for you.


----------



## corporate p (Jan 14, 2009)

i was at afa over the weekend and i saw a doaqua tank with 90p dimensions for about $350 . there was also doaqua matching stand for $650


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I own Do!Aqua and they are great. Pretty durable and comparable to the ADA products, although the finishing is not as good.

Has anybody tried Cal!Aqua available thru GLA? They are cheap and works fine, but much less durable. Specially the pollen glass are really flimsy.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

malaybiswas said:


> I own Do!Aqua and they are great. Pretty durable and comparable to the ADA products, although the finishing is not as good.
> 
> Has anybody tried Cal!Aqua available thru GLA? They are cheap and works fine, but much less durable. Specially the pollen glass are really flimsy.



I cant vouch for their ceramic diffusors but I have a CalAqua 'Oracle' Drop checker and am serious when I say that I could knock someone out with it, easily and still have a functioning drop checker.


----------

